
We Only Hire the Best - atlasunshrugged
https://m.signalvnoise.com/we-only-hire-the-best/
======
edhowzerblack
The disconnect is amplified even more when companies have onerous interview
processes. If you require candidates to build an app for free, or some other
time-consuming "take home" test a lot of candidates will simply ghost you
because they haven't got the time or the inclination to jump through your
hoops.

Therefore, "we only hire the best people who put up with our interview
process."

------
chrisbennet
Candidate: "Well then you won't mind me giving the interviewers a coding test.
You know, so I can be sure I won't be working with bozos."

~~~
dudul
I actually did that a few times. I obviously didn't say that :) But a couple
times, after putting up with a whiteboard exercise, when it was my time to
"ask questions to the interviewer" I ask them to also solve a problem on the
board. I remember one who completely refused, saying that he wasn't the one
being interviewed, so I just left. The other 2 did it, failed, and I never got
a call back :)

That being say, I definitely try to evaluate my peers as much as possible
during interviews, but it's usually based on what they ask, how they react to
someone disagreeing with their positions, stuff like that.

